# BMOQ 2020 - Regular Force



## Scott1867 (5 Dec 2019)

Wondering who is going to the BMOQ starting on January 13 2020.  Doing my enrolment on January 8 in Edmonton.

Best,

Scott


----------



## parkjo36 (5 Dec 2019)

I am going to the BMOQ on Jan 13. Enrolment is on Dec. 19 in Toronto.


----------



## Scott1867 (5 Dec 2019)

parkjo36 said:
			
		

> I am going to the BMOQ on Jan 13. Enrolment is on Dec. 19 in Toronto.



What trade?


----------



## louiset (8 Jan 2020)

I'll see you guys for Phase/Mod 2 - Feb 10/2020 let me know how phase one goes!!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Slater35 (21 Jan 2020)

Went into my recruiting centre last week and was informed that the next BMOQ date (and 1st of the next FY) is April 27, 2020. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2020)

Slater35 said:
			
		

> Went into my recruiting centre last week and was informed that the next BMOQ date (and 1st of the next FY) is April 27, 2020. Can anyone else confirm this?



https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/education-training/basic-training/recruit-school.html


----------



## Slater35 (21 Jan 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/education-training/basic-training/recruit-school.html



That’s information regarding the 2019/2020 FY. I’m in the hunt for the 2020/2021 dates, thank you though.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2020)

Slater35 said:
			
		

> That’s information regarding the 2019/2020 FY. I’m in the hunt for the 2020/2021 dates, thank you though.


That'll be the page, dates wont come out for next FY till Feb usually. Training schools are creatures of habit so expect similar dates FY20-21.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## EnchantedEng (12 Feb 2020)

More BMQ/BMOQ dates have been added till June 2020: 
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/education-training/basic-training/recruit-school.html


----------



## Slater35 (13 Feb 2020)

I've followed up with my CFRC and they've informed me that two more BMOQs have been added for June 29, 2020 and another two have been added for September 7, 2020. These dates are subject to change but this is the most recent update that I have. Anyone hear anything similar?


----------



## LadyPhoenix89 (25 Feb 2020)

Just wondering if a Reservist can take their BMQ at St. Jean for the full BMQ course or do they have to do it locally and do the 13 weekend course?


----------



## Slater35 (16 Mar 2020)

Anyone attending BMOQ on April 27, 2020? I received my offer a week and a half ago. Enrolment is scheduled for March 25 however, something tells me it will likely be postponed. Just waiting for an update from my recruiting centre. Good luck moving forward to everyone waiting for an offer!


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Mar 2020)

At this point in time I would not count on that date. All schools are currently closed to new courses. You will likely be updated as the situation changes.


----------



## akhlyd (6 Apr 2020)

I got my offer for ROTP last week, and it said that it's tentative that I will start BMOQ in late July. Just wondering how that's supposed to work if the course is 10 weeks. Does anybody know if they will reduce the course length, or do you think that the academic year will be pushed back?


----------



## garb811 (6 Apr 2020)

akhlyd said:
			
		

> I got my offer for ROTP last week, and it said that it's tentative that I will start BMOQ in late July. Just wondering how that's supposed to work if the course is 10 weeks. Does anybody know if they will reduce the course length, or do you think that the academic year will be pushed back?


At this point in time, I don't think anyone here is able to answer that with any kind of authority. If you look at the CFLRS website, it is currently showing everything as "to be confirmed", so you're just going to have to wait and see what happens unfortunately.


----------



## Slater35 (16 Jul 2020)

This is likely a stretch, but does anyone happen to know what the serials were for BMOQs in 2020 pre-COVID19?


----------



## macarena (16 Jul 2020)

Slater35 said:
			
		

> This is likely a stretch, but does anyone happen to know what the serials were for BMOQs in 2020 pre-COVID19?



At the same subject, I would like to ask:
Did it happen to everyone to have their email communications with the CFRC stopped?
I mean, they are forced to not responding for this while, right?


----------



## aniQazam (1 Sep 2020)

Anyone tentatively slated for the BMOQ starting in Oct 2020? How about starting the prep (running/gym) observing social distancing before hibernating into mandatory Quarantine?


----------



## MotherGoose (19 Sep 2020)

aniQazam said:
			
		

> Anyone tentatively slated for the BMOQ starting in Oct 2020? How about starting the prep (running/gym) observing social distancing before hibernating into mandatory Quarantine?



I just got my BMOQ message yesterday. 19 Oct. - 5 Feb. I begin isolating at home on 2 Oct. I've been running and working out since March. We were tasked with daily PT after enrollment.


----------



## mellauren (2 Oct 2020)

MotherGoose said:
			
		

> I just got my BMOQ message yesterday. 19 Oct. - 5 Feb. I begin isolating at home on 2 Oct. I've been running and working out since March. We were tasked with daily PT after enrollment.



Mother Goose, I was wondering if you had an original offer before everything shut down? 

Has anyone that wasn't due to start before covid have a start dates?   (Basically asking if there was any new offers)


----------



## MotherGoose (6 Oct 2020)

mellauren said:
			
		

> Mother Goose, I was wondering if you had an original offer before everything shut down?
> 
> Has anyone that wasn't due to start before covid have a start dates?   (Basically asking if there was any new offers)



I received my offer in late February; the March 26th enrollment was cancelled.  I was told to sit tight. 
Enrollment was done over Skype in mid-May.


----------

